# Review my store pls



## Royal (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello, I'm just starting out and any feedback would be appreciated on concept, designs, and site.
RoyalUnicorns.com

Thanks!


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Royal said:


> Hello, I'm just starting out and any feedback would be appreciated on concept, designs, and site.
> RoyalUnicorns.com
> 
> Thanks!


How come you didn't use logo with transparent background?



Just thinking out loud -.-


----------



## Royal (Mar 23, 2017)

I'm sure I could.


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Royal said:


> I'm sure I could.


Don't listen to me or my ideas. I don't have a clue about internet stores. I was just thinking about that square around horse...

But i like the store


----------



## Royal (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks for your idea!


----------



## codyscottbarry (Apr 5, 2016)

top part (from top down to big image)...not good and not appealing.

bottom part (from "Featured Products" text down to the footer)....it's good. Feels like a store.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

instead of the purple 'true' unicorn in your logo, 
you should use the drawing of the unicorn
it would make more sense and simplify it 

your header background on the catalog page is blurry 

you should have your designs 'embedded' into your tee to give it a more realistic look,
and maybe lose the royalunicorns.com on your designs

are you printing these yourself?
is there going to be a full white or black background on the designs?

i really like your idea, it just needs a little tweaking

if you can't figure out how to embed your designs into the tee,
i will volunteer to do this for you since you only have a few designs


----------



## Royal (Mar 23, 2017)

Thanks these are great tips, I'm implementing all of them.


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Make that navigation section something interesting.


----------



## ABM (Mar 15, 2015)

It's a good idea with the kid art theme. My only issue is some of your prices. It's hard to get $30+ dollars for a t-shirt. Getting $30 at a concert for a tee is one thing but I think most ppl max out at $25 for a tee. Just sayin.


----------

